# problms with my HUAWEI SmartAX MT882 modem



## Andy_22_22uk (Jan 6, 2007)

Hello TSF

I have a problem with my ISP Talktalk and my modem ( HUAWEI SmartAX MT882 ) i received my modem and installation CD and welcome pack with user name and password and such. I followed the instructions precisely but when i try to load a page it loads a little then stops and i have to refresh it and then it loads up also when i try to log into World of Warcraft i get disconnected within 5 seconds though the first time i tried it i was logged in for 10 minutes and logged out my self. When i try to download a file or send a file through MSN it stops then sends slowly then stops again and keeps doing that untill i got the file also sometimes i get a burst of internet for about 2 minutes that runs how its meant to and loads pages quick but then goes back to being slow.

From the research i have done many people are having similar problems but none of the fixes work for me ( http://www.talktalk.co.uk/talktalk/...ALKTALK.STATIC.HELP.BBHELP.MODEM#Introduction) ( http://forums.broadbandbuyer.co.uk/forum_posts.asp?TID=5341&PN=1&TPN=5 ) 

I have tried calling talk talk but their call centre is in India and the people i have spoken too speak very broken English and i cant understand them, The only advice i got was to turn off my modem and turn it on again so they are not any help and hung up on me when i wanted to ask more questions after waiting 30 minutes on hold.


AMD Athlon xp 2800+
CPU Speed: 2.08Ghz
1.00GB of RAM
windows xp home SP2
Graphics Card: ALL-IN-WONDER 9800 SERIES

thank you for your help


----------



## Andy_22_22uk (Jan 6, 2007)

got it sorted kinda


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Good, I had no idea what the issue might be. :smile:


----------



## Andy_22_22uk (Jan 6, 2007)

posted under my brothers account by mistake :\ this is Mephistophilus i basically said what he did


----------



## Andy_22_22uk (Jan 6, 2007)

*Thanks talktalk*

well i figured out why i cant get on world of warcraft anyway.... the port that Kazaa(p2p) is using is the same port that wow uses and they have blocked the port because of illeagal downloads 

Here is a link for the uk wow players....

http://www.pocket-lint.co.uk/news/news.phtml/3277/4301/world-of-warcraft-talktalk-broadband.phtml

and heres what Charles Dunstone had to say...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xllkggKZD64

so i got to ring talktalk techteam and see if they can open my port 3724 thanks for replying anyway :grin:


----------

